# Name that burl!



## ben10 (Nov 10, 2011)

I've been working on my dream shop and came across this burl in the basement. I didn't notice until I carried it upstairs that it has a "unique" characteristic. I gave my burl a name, but am looking for other suggestions. Any ideas out there???


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I'd call it "Richard and the twins".


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Ahhh, there's nothing like working with wood in the morning!


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Avocado. Look it up…


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

I just did Mike. LOL


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Won Hung Low might be another option…


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

King Kong's Nutsack


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

If you threw it in the wood stove would it be "Great Balls of Fire"?


----------



## davidmw (Feb 9, 2011)

To me it looks like a pair of cheeks (not the facial type)


----------



## darinS (Jul 20, 2010)

Reminds me of this:


----------



## Zboom (Dec 15, 2011)

Johnson!


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Twig and Berries : )*


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

Isn't that a rare sample from the morning wood tree?


----------



## ben10 (Nov 10, 2011)

Richard, I never thought of it as a boy burl. I always thought of it as a gurl burl But I like that it can be either or! 
I named it Beyonce. My daughter thought it looked like JLO. But she said they both have burly bums so it could be either.


----------



## ben10 (Nov 10, 2011)

Sorry! I meant Charlie! Darin, I like your pic. My wife will get a kick out of that one!


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm asking that this thread be killed dead. Too much off-topic crap. I thought we were here to discuss woodies, I mean hard woodies, I mean-oh Hell. You guys are awful.

Steve


----------



## Nomad62 (Apr 20, 2010)

Push-me-pull-you?


----------



## cmaxnavy (Dec 23, 2007)

Steatopygia (play /stiːˌætɵˈpɪdʒiə/;[1] Greek: στεατοπυγία) is a high degree of fat accumulation in and around the buttocks. The deposit of fat is not confined to the gluteal regions, but extends to the outside and front of the thighs, forming a thick layer reaching sometimes to the knee.

Or: Coco De Mer.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Looks like my first wife's butt.
Bill


----------



## ben10 (Nov 10, 2011)

Bill, I knew someone was going to say that!

So far, A LOT of good suggestions! I agree that it is definately of the "Morning Wood" genome…a hardwood of the north.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Stumpy-Nuts.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Totem-Scrotum!*


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

I forgot that b-burls name.


----------



## Quanter50 (Feb 11, 2012)

My first reaction was "butt" too. Is that elm? Must be "Elma's butt"! Ok, ok…......I tried


----------



## ben10 (Nov 10, 2011)

Should I cut up this burl? Or save it for poster(ior)ity?


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Who knows what evil lurks inside…...?


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

I think that's an Ebay item. Somebody will HAVE to have it. -Jack


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

I don't know about you guys, but I feel measurable pain at the thought of slicing up that burl.

Its kinda of like a rohrshack test for woodworkers. There seem to be only 2 answers tho


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

It is most definitely Lignum Elephantitisium. Very rare indeed. In some ancient cultures it was used exclusively as a trainer dancers' pole. Anything else you want to know ? ;=)


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

It would be a shame to cut it up. 
Somehow I can see it sitting next to the chainsaw carved Geronimo down at the smoke shop.

Make a base for it. Sell it as art. A lot worse things have been called art-and they were federally funded too.


----------



## gpop (Feb 10, 2012)

When I saw the smaller icon image… I immediately though "Kim Kardashian"... maybe it's a wood sculpture waiting to happen. 
It would make a great mail-box hehehe


----------



## Philzoel (Dec 26, 2011)

I wood call it woody.


----------



## Philzoel (Dec 26, 2011)

my second (e)reaction is


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

There is an antique store adjacent to my office. Currently they have a lamp made from the legs and torso of a mannequin. All you see are the legs and waist then a giant lampshade. They keep changing the outfit. Today it is blue jeans and a T-shirt. The other day it was a bright red mini-skirt, black fishnets and high heals.

It's a riot.

I think I could see a J-Lo lamp in the making here…


----------



## KPW (Dec 1, 2011)

How do you think it would look without the bark?


----------



## luvswood (Apr 10, 2011)

It's hard to say. Don't let it drive you nuts, though.


----------



## luvswood (Apr 10, 2011)

If you sand it, it will probably turn into a 4×4 beam.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Or ooze sap!


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Straight up about being glad to see you!


----------



## Philzoel (Dec 26, 2011)

What do you expect from jocks


----------



## ben10 (Nov 10, 2011)

The bark stays on! It would look naked without it. BTW, after bringing it up from the basement into the heated shop, the "crack" is widening!


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

Unfortunately, I worked on a medical campus for a while.. I'd call it a bad case of "Prostatitis"


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Milton Burl, as he was funny (looking)!!


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

All I can say is that I'd be disappointed if he didn't do something worthy with this burl.

I'd hate to see it all cut up into slabs and lose its current effect.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Instead of the chainsaw carved Geronimo at the door of the Smoke Shop, maybe this becomes a risque' totem at a strip club? There's a commission waiting for a customer right there!


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Personally, I think 'he' is too skinny. But then again, I may NOT be like y'all.

Maybe some others can answer that… Lance?


----------



## ben10 (Nov 10, 2011)

Tanks for all the suggestions on what to do with it. My first choice it to make a lamp. But I doubt my wife will let me "display" it. Remember Christmas Story?


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Ben,
Then how about as a head board for the master bedroom?

*;-)*


----------

